# Need a hand identifying the year of this Rudge Whitworth



## Jeff Eden (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I am new to the CABE group.

I bought this Rudge Whitworth Ladies Bicycle.
Im having problems identifying the year it was made. 
I have two serial #.
The # on the bottom bracket is 418745Z
The # on the seat tube near the collar is 68493R
The Sturmey Archer Hub Has the AW with a faint 7 on it.

Any help would be great.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 18, 2015)

,it could be a 57 , I think in the 50s they went to 1 number , someone here should put a correct date on it , I did not want to come off as rude ,,  on the other board ,,  I was only trying to direct your search in a better place ,, ,I was trying to find when the hand sprocket was being used .. your bike with chrome features , also puts the date as later ,  good luck in your search ,,  ..  I think the early machines had a dyno front hub 
 walter branche


----------



## Jeff Eden (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for your help everyone. I received some info from another group. Below

AW7 is 1937. Thanks to the wonderful age of the internet, all you have to do these days is write 'AW7 hub' into google and it tells you immediately. Or you can check via the page link below where there is an excellent S-A dating chart (thanks to Tony Hadland's fab S-A book)

On the same page, you can see Rudge serial numbers, but they have only been compiled up to 1920. The rear hub is the best guide to the age of this Rudge Ladies, which looks 1937 to me.

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/frame-number-bicycle-dating-guide/

Yours is a Cruiser Model 55, and here's a catalogue illustration. If you email me direct, I'll send you the complete catalogue Jeff.



A member from the United Kingdom.

Again Thanks everyone for your time and help.

Jeff


----------

